# Suche Wetter und Börsen Web-Service



## Michael (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

für ein Demonstrationsprojekt suche ich zwei frei im Internet verfügbare Web-Services und dachte an einen Wetter und einen Börsen Web-Service. Leider hat eine Suche über Google nicht die notwendigen WSDLs ergeben. 

Kennt jemand ein gutes Web-Service Verzeichnis oder direkte URLs zu frei benutzbaren Web-Services?

Danke im voraus )


----------



## byte (31. Aug 2005)

hast du mal die öffentlich zugänglichen UDDIs durchsucht? microsoft betreibt zum beispiel einen:

http://uddi.microsoft.com/default.aspx

gibt noch mehr, da musste mal googlen.


ps: ist natürlich fraglich, ob öffentlich zugängliche webservices so vertrauenswürdig sind, aber für ein demonstrationsprojekt ist das natürlich vollkommen ok.

pps: visual studio .net hat uddi integriert, aber das gehört wohl nicht hier her.


----------



## Michael (31. Aug 2005)

Die öffentlichen UDDIs von IBM und MS hab ich mal durchsucht. Dort findet man leider nur Web-Services für Orte aus USA oder Spanien. Viele Einträge sind außerdem Einträge mit localhost Endpoints, die natürlich nicht nutzbar sind.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

viel besser zum Experimentieren geeignet als der UDDI Irrsinn:

http://xmethods.com/


----------



## Michael (31. Aug 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> viel besser zum Experimentieren geeignet als der UDDI Irrsinn:
> 
> http://xmethods.com/



Auch schon getestet. Leider nichts brauchbares für mich dabei  :cry:. Es sollten ja Web-Services sein, die auch deutschen Inhalt zeigen und nicht nur US Kram. Ist ne Anforderung an die zu erstellende Demo.

Update: GANZ unten gabs ja auch noch einen Börsenservice. Den könnt ich glaub ich nutzen. Na das hilft ja schonmal bisschen  

Update2: Lustiger Börsen Web-Service. Der Ruft im Hintergrund URLs wie http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=IBM auf um an die Börsendaten zu kommen.


----------

